# Survival vehicle,maybe........



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Just bring your pump
https://screen.yahoo.com/car-runs-air-090618988.html


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

I bet it would be cool to crash that into a Smart for Two.....  

They look about the same size.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

I could see that out East.... The air tank rusts out and the car rockets towards the moon, I am assuming that his ham radio works from space for that AAA call.


----------

